# Voda - number to call?



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Anybody have a number I can call from a non-Voda phone to speak to an English speaker?

I have been told this is possible using 22189 from a Voda line but I am not with them - I had dongles but they do not work and since cancelling the contract & being told several times it has been cancelled they still keep billing me!!!

The shop cannot help they tell me and I need to speak to customer services


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> Anybody have a number I can call from a non-Voda phone to speak to an English speaker?
> 
> I have been told this is possible using 22189 from a Voda line but I am not with them - I had dongles but they do not work and since cancelling the contract & being told several times it has been cancelled they still keep billing me!!!
> 
> The shop cannot help they tell me and I need to speak to customer services


we had/have the same problem - my husband just this second told me when I asked him how he cancelled his................

were/are you paying through the bank? He just told the bank to stop paying

I just found out we still get bills - they are telling him he can't cancel before the contract is up

we know that's not true - I'll find the link in a mo


xabiachica is on the case!!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Thanks  No I stopped the direct debit when we were told in Feb the account was sorted, then in May I got a letter saying I had an outstanding bill, went to the shop, they said 'pay the money then it will be totally closed', I went back the following week to check it was closed and they said it was - well it obviousley hasn't grrrrrr 

It wouldn't be so bad if we had 'just wanted to cancel' but the dongles did not work out here in the campo so we have never ever even used the service!! AND we cancelled within 7 days!!! 

Drive me nuts this lot!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> Thanks  No I stopped the direct debit when we were told in Feb the account was sorted, then in May I got a letter saying I had an outstanding bill, went to the shop, they said 'pay the money then it will be totally closed', I went back the following week to check it was closed and they said it was - well it obviousley hasn't grrrrrr
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad if we had 'just wanted to cancel' but the dongles did not work out here in the campo so we have never ever even used the service!! AND we cancelled within 7 days!!!
> 
> Drive me nuts this lot!


I shall get himindoors paperwork out over the weekend & see if I can get any joy from anyone & let you know


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

Dont know if you have resolved this but when I had a problem with Vodafone I couldnt find anyone to speak to in english using the mobile customer service number.
However, I went to the website and managed to make contact. They were really quick responding. It all had to be done in spanish but I write spanish better than I speak. I threatened them with a denuncia and was polite but firm and it got results and they it was really quick.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn, I got all excited by the title of this thread until I read that it was Voda not Vodka....


----------

